

Ask HN: Client side storage JavaScript libraries? - notastartup

Wondering if anyone has experience using client side storage javascript libraries? I am considering localStorage but not if it supports older browsers.<p>I am currently using cookies but it&#x27;s problematic in that it&#x27;s hard to do CRUD for a given key value pair. I would like something that supports key, value, JSON objects preferrable, and lets me upload these data later using ajax.<p>I would also like to cover as many browser as possible.
======
matthiasak
I wrote a library that lets you store and retrieve from Local Storage
[https://github.com/matthiasak/Loader](https://github.com/matthiasak/Loader).

Local Storage is ie8+, so if you need to support less than that, you might
need a polyfill [https://github.com/Modernizr/Modernizr/wiki/HTML5-Cross-
Brow...](https://github.com/Modernizr/Modernizr/wiki/HTML5-Cross-Browser-
Polyfills)

------
johnmurch
3 come to mind.

[https://github.com/jeremydurham/persist-
js](https://github.com/jeremydurham/persist-js)
[http://www.jstorage.info/](http://www.jstorage.info/)
[http://bzcareermongodb.blogspot.com/2013/11/introducing-
stor...](http://bzcareermongodb.blogspot.com/2013/11/introducing-storageiojs-
cross-browser.html)

------
krrishd
[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/02/localforage-offline-
storag...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/02/localforage-offline-storage-
improved/)

